# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Mancini tự tin có giải pháp giữ chân Tevez

## truongseomxh24

*Mancini t**ự** tin có gi**ả**i pháp gi**ữ** chân Tevez*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Từng một mực đòi ra đi và suýt chút nữa đã cập bến Corinthians, vậy nhưng giờ đây có vẻ Tevez đã vui vẻ luyện tập trở lại cùng Man City. Điều này càng khiến HLV Mancini tin rằng ông sẽ giữ được chân sút người Argentina ít nhất hết mùa này.*

Từng gây đình đám với tuyên bố chia tay “Man xanh” ở kỳ nghỉ Đông và sau đó là yêu cầu được ra đi bằng văn bản vào cuối mùa, Tevez giờ đây vẫn đang luyện tập cùng đồng đội sau khi thương vụ với Corinthians đổ bể. Lí do được anh đưa ra là anh muốn được ở gần gia đình hơn.


Tevez vẫn đang tích cực thi đấu cho Man City

Tuy nhiên đến giờ này, khi thị trường chuyển nhượng còn vài ngày nữa là đóng cửa, không có dấu hiệu gì cho thấy tiền đạo người Argentina sẽ ra đi. Vợ anh Vanesa cùng 2 con gái là Florencia và Katia cũng đã đến sống tại Manchester. HLV Mancini tin rằng đây chính là giải pháp thích hợp để ông giữ chân ngôi sao của mình

“Với Carlos gia đình luôn là mối bận tâm của cậu ấy. Nhưng giờ họ đã ở đây. Một khi được ở bên gia đình tôi nghĩ cậu ấy sẽ ở lại. Đây chính là thời điểm tốt cho đội bóng. Carlos là một trong những cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất của chúng tôi”, chiến thuật gia người Ý hồ hởi.

“Nếu Carlos ở lại chúng tôi sẽ có đến 4 tiền đạo và chắc chắn tất cả sẽ được trọng dụng. Chỉ cần nhìn vào lịch thi đấu bạn có thể thấy điều đó. Tháng 10 chúng tôi đá tại tại Champions League (với Villarreal) và ngay Chủ nhật kế sau là trận đấu với MU. Tháng 12, ngay sau trận gặp Bayern Munich là cuộc đấu với Chelsea.

Chúng tôi sẽ có nhiều phương án lựa chọn nếu có 4 tiền đạo. Như vậy sẽ tốt hơn rất nhiều. Tevez đang làm việc chăm chỉ, cậu ấy chưa hoàn toàn hồi sức bởi mới chỉ luyện tập 2 tuần. Nhưng một khi các cầu thủ thấy nhiều bản hợp đồng sáng giá gia nhập đội sau thành tích tại cúp FA mùa trước, họ sẽ nghĩ có lẽ chúng ta có thể đoạt một danh hiệu quan trọng năm nay”, Mancini tự tin.

Trong khi đó cựu HLV của Inter tỏ ra rất hài lòng với thương vụ Nasri, người ông từng săn đuổi 5 năm trước. “Cậu ấy luôn muốn đi vào lịch sử Man City. Khi tôi còn đang thi đấu, việc cùng đội bóng làm nên lịch sử là rất quan trọng. Ai cũng muốn được chơi cho Real Madrid, Barcelona hayManchester United.

Nhưng nếu bạn có thể đăng quan với những đội chưa từng chiến thắng như Sampdoria hay Lazio thì còn tuyệt hơn nhiều. Nếu năm nay điều đó đến với Man City, thành công ấy cũng thật tuyệt. Chúng tôi muốn làm được nhiều hơn những gì đã có mùa trước và cơ hội là rất lớn. Quyền quyết định đang ở trong tay chúng tôi”.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
tỷ giá ngoại tệ
tin tức
thoi su trong ngay
bieu do gia vang
tintuconline
ty gia usd
tin tuc

----------

